# Airbus a380 low level fly by at edi



## scott170 (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Awesome. Good pics, a very good photogragher mate

Stuart.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

she is a big old bird, great pics mate :thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

nice pictures !!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice :thumb:

taxi'd past one of those at CDG recently and it was absolutely MASSIVE :doublesho


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice shots!

Thanks for sharing. :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Great shots of an awsome piece of engineering. 
Most of the Edinburgh inbounds circle my area (Dunfermline) before crossing the Forth and into land, it would have been great have seen that one.

Gary


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Excellent pics... i used to work at Goodrich and they had a big part in a lot of the parts on that plane (flight control units, injection systems, landing gear etc). When they did the 1st flight we got it running on all the meeting rooms and canteen screens so the staff onsite could see it... was a pretty special day cause of the time and effort that had gone into it !

:thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Booked on one of these to go to Aus next April cant wait to see it close up.


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

This is one awesome aircraft...we saw it at The Farnborough Airshow last year. The pilot did several low level passes including one at stalling speed, and i swear to God, i honestly thought the damm thing was going to fall from the sky :doublesho


----------



## scott170 (Nov 21, 2008)

This fly by was done by the toulouse test pilots they are awesome ! I spoke to them 2 days previous confirming flight levels , think they were not ment to go below 400ft but they went down to 50ft ! nobody complained though lol !!


----------



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

Good pics mate. Not seen one in the flesh yet, did a bit of work for the A380's a few years back.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Superb pictures mate.

I love the A380, hope to go on one soon! 

The engines are suprisingly very quiet.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

That big old bird was doing a couple of circuit & bumps around Filton Airport last week, we are right on the approach to it, it really is very quiet.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Can't wiait for KLM to introduce them on the LA service from Amsterdam, hopefully in time for next years hol to Disney.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Im sure one of these did a fly by at Birmingham Airport last sat as i waited for take off.


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

yes it did an approach and a couple of circuits at BHX on saturday afternoon :thumb:


----------

